Ask HN: Best Twitter Accounts to Follow (Entrepreneurs)? - deadcoder0904
======
qnsi
Easiest would be to just link my twitter, but I will give you some
suggestions:

@clairejlew ‏- founder of KnowYourTeam, community that teaches management -
she shares a lot of management tips worth knowing

@heyitsnoah - founder of Percolate, has interesting blog whyit'sinteresting

@DavidSpinks ‏- focused on building communities, shares a lot of insight on
this

@spakhm ‏- Slava Akhmechet founder of RethingDB. A lot of contrarian views
worth thinking about. I think he is currently starting a new company

@tylertringas ‏- founder of EarnestCapital alternative to VC (not sure if you
only want founders or VC and related is fine) he has cool blogpost here
[https://tylertringas.com/business-ideas-meat-
grinder/](https://tylertringas.com/business-ideas-meat-grinder/)

@JohnONolan ‏- ex Wordpress now has Ghost platform for bloging. More in the
maker/nomads sphere of interest

@codinghorror ‏- cofounder of stackoverflow and discourse.

@yongfook ‏- digital nomad, one of the originals. Now creating app for remote
teams.

@dhof ‏- founder of vine, now creating another app in similar market. Doesn't
really talk about startups that much but app will get big I think.

@benln ‏- master of networking

@amasad ‏- founder of Replit. Very down to earth and likeable person. Shares a
lot of great stuff from Replit community (mostly kids that program for fun,
very inspiring)

@justinkan ‏- founder of Twitch, now Atrium (law for startups) shares a lot of
personal wisdom

@patrickc ‏- Founder and CEO of stripe. He likes to dig deep into different
interesting topics (like history for example) and shares his learnings.

@amix3k ‏- Founder of todoist. Follow if you are interested in remote. Shares
a lot about how he runs his company

@paulg ‏- I think no need to introduce.

\--- If you follow one person from this list, follow @amasad. Sorry for lack
of links

